# A rough version of letter of support for spouse visa



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

May I please get some feedback about my letter?

Btw going via the salary route.

I don’t know why some of it is showing bold.



Dear Sir/Madam

I am writing this letter to support my wife, *’s (Date of birth  Citizen, passport number: , expiry date: ) spouse visa application to join me  the United Kingdom. (Date of birth  British Citizen, passport number:  Expiry date: ***)

I can confirm that I, * am a British Citizen. I was born in *, England. I reside at address******.

I am employed on a permanent contract, working full time as a * at company* address *. I started working there on *. I've been working there for approximately *. My annual pay is more than £18600. My current pay is * gross this moved up from * gross on * and that moved up from * on *. All pay rises are documented by my payslips. I have provided 12 months of payslips, two P60s from (2019 to 2020) and from (2020 to 2021), letter from employer confirming my salary and length of employment, my employment contract and 12 months of bank statements.

I have a total of * in savings. *, which is in my *Savings account and *_ of which is in an *****_ ISA. As can be seen by the bank statements provided.

Once a decision has been made we intend to live in the UK permanently together. We will stay at **** Which is a 2 bedroom flat (square 48.1 m2). It is large enough for all of us to live comfortably, with no overcrowding, as can be seen from the photos, letter from chartered surveyor and a copy of layout. I have been living at this property since my childhood and it is owned by my mother. My mother has a good relationship with my wife and she’s looking forward to living with us. She will let us stay for as long as we would like, rent free as can be seen by the letter provided by her.

I met * in * whilst I was living in *. Our relationship is genuine. We have been together for 4 years and 10 months. We have communicated and dated regularly since meeting and fell in love. We moved in with each other in * and then we got engaged. We lived together for my remaining time in *. In August we went on Holiday to Hon Tam in Nha Trang for my birthday, as can be seen by plane tickets and hotel booking at * Hotel. My mother came to * to meet * and stay with us in *. And then she came to Vietnam at the end of December 2017 to meet her parents and to get their blessing in *’s hometown of *. The following year we got married. Our wedding party and ceremony took place on * in her hometown as can be seen by the wedding centre, bridal service receipts and photos. As we were planning to live in the UK in the future, I returned to the UK to seek work after our wedding ceremony. After receiving an offer from * I returned to *_ to spend some time with my wife and do the marriage registration on **** before taking my role at *I on **_

In October 2019, I sadly contracted Entamoeba Histolytica Trophozoite and this cut my time with my wife a few days short as I had to suddenly and return to the UK for treatment at the Hospital of Tropical diseases in Euston as my condition did not improve after receiving treatment at the * Hospital in and I had lost weight rapidly. I had about a week to recover before commencing my role at  During my time living in *_ I would frequently suffer from acute chest infections and therefore we decided to live in the UK as it seems the pollution in *****_ antagonised my asthma. My wife took a trip to the UK on * so that we could be together during the Christmas period and bring in the New Year together as can be seen by the flight tickets, booking for trips, photos and the itinerary for the trip. She returned on *. After her trip to the UK we we missed each other a lot and were planning on her visiting in the summer time of 2020 and after that, we were then planning on preparing for the Spouse Visa, however at that time our plans were put on hold by the pandemic. It has been very distressing for both of us living separately for such a long time, therefore we are in constant contact through FaceTime which has been like a lifeline for us during this difficult time apart.

During the time we have been living apart, I support my wife by contributing *** pounds almost every month via Western Union and World Remit as can be seen by the invoices provided, and I sometimes send extra for special occasions such as Christmas. Last year I sent her some money as a Christmas to buy an Iphone, I also bought and sent gifts for her such as ( Kindle, necklace, skincare products) and she has also bough gifts for me such as Dragon Ball Z Figures for my birthday as can be seen by the photos and postage receipt.

Here is a list of supporting documents that I will include:

1. Evidence of my status in the UK (Copies of every page in my passport)

2. Proof of address (Electoral card, bank letter and utility bill)

3. Employment contract

4. Employment letter

5. P60 from (2019 to 2020) and (2020 to 2021)

6. 12 months of payslips

7. 12 months of bank statements. Both current account, savings and ISA.

8. (FaceTime) call history logs and photos during our calls

9. Text messages (iMessage, Zalo)

10. Receipts, tickets and photos (including our wedding day and holidays)

11. Marriage paper (Translated in English)

12. Rent contract from when we were cohabiting in Vietnam (Translated in English)

13. Letter of invitation from my mother

14. Photos of the flat, both inside and outside.

15. Council tax bills

16. Translated copy on divorce paper from previous marriage.


We hope that you will take our visa application in consideration, and we really look forward to hearing back from you with favourable news soon!

Please contact me if you need additional information.

Yours Faithfully,

****

Passport number: * Expiry date: *

Date of Birth: ****

Address: ****

Home telephone number: * / Mobile number: *

Email address: ****


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Whoops, I forgot to add the level of English. I was thinking something like this.

She has a sufficient level of English having passed the IELTS Academic test with good scores as can be seen by her certificate.


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds good to me best of luck .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Way too long. You don't have to list all the documents and you don't have to discuss your salary, savings, size of your property etc. All that is evident in your supporting documents. You also don't need to discuss your sickness.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

@Soufiya @nyclon thank you both. I’m starting to get really stressed. Going through everything with a fine tooth comb making everthing is provided. I noticed that my payslips do not have my middle name. Does that matter?


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

No it doesn't matter at all my husband doesn't have middle name on most of bills and correspondence neither me


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you. Can my wife use IELTS academic instead of IELTS UKVI to prove her English ability? She did the academic one unknowingly.


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

I used trinity college London one b1 I Il am not to sure about this check in the government website about approved English test list if its there then yep


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you, it doesn’t have a UKVI number so I guess she will have to take it again.

Does my employment letter look ok? They said that is their template and that they cannot mention the payslips.


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah seems all good to me .


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Soufiya said:


> Yeah seems all good to me .


Thank you. I got an answer btw. If it doesn’t have a UKVI number it cannot be used as an the English certificate.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Just had some questions I had today was, what is the best way to provide the documents. I’m the sponsor in the UK and my wife is abroad. Should I just scan them and email or post them by a courier to her? Or perhaps it’s best to go to a VFS office in UK and scan them there. Also do the documents need to be notarized?


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

If she's applying online and uploading docs just email them after scanning...but if she's going to send her actual originals to vfs office then you need to post them .


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for that. And notarizing documents?


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

If they're originals and I don't thing stamped and signed needed....but if not and some are duplicate yes


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Soufiya said:


> If they're originals and I don't thing stamped and signed needed....but if not and some are duplicate yes


Thank you for your kind help.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife requires a bit more notice to give her company before leaving. It says once the visa is issued there is only 30 days to come to the UK. Is this flexible? Can’t she come after 30 days?


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess she needs to come within 30 days no more ... well if its successful and she's planing to move here with you just give a small notice..say you need to travel urgently...


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Soufiya said:


> I guess she needs to come within 30 days no more ... well if its successful and she's planing to move here with you just give a small notice..say you need to travel urgently...


Thank you


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

When submitting documents is it better that I go to VFS in the Uk, what do we do? Do you know the process, for example pay a fee and then the staff help? Does anyone have this experience to share it please?


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Because I’m living with my parents I need to show land registry and mortgage payments. The mortgage statements come from April 2020 to March 2021. They don’t send monthly ones. Should I ask for mortgage statements from this month going back 6 moths? Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No need. You are providing proof that your parents own the house; land registry and those 2 statements will be enough.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Your wife will have to go to VFS in Vietnam.

She is the applicant and her biometrics will be taken at the appointment.

I recommend that she upload the documents and not rely on the staff.

VFS does have an option of helping you. You pay online and pay extra if you want assistance.

I don’t have experience with VFS Vietnam, but some staff I have met in other countries don’t know immigration rules/documents required (it’s not their job to know them).

I strongly recommend that you and your wife do the application yourselves and not rely on a third party such as VFS


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Crawford and Purpleskies. I was able to get them to add payslips are genuine. Is this better


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That's fine, it lists everything you need


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

clever-octopus said:


> That's fine, it lists everything you need


Thank you.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh just to be sure, when I say my parents own the property, they are leaseholders. Does that change anything I need to give? Also I’m gonna upload my passport, do I need to include every page with a stamp/visa or just the bio page? Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If they own a leasehold property you just need to provide same as for freehold. The Brit sponsor just needs to send bio page.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Crawford thank you. Where should we select to collect BRP from? We’re stuck in this part. I’d rather we get posted to my address than pick up from a post office.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr_Man said:


> Crawford thank you. Where should we select to collect BRP from? We’re stuck in this part. I’d rather we get posted to my address than pick up from a post office.


Then get it posted to your address.....


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh it didn’t give that option. It’s ok thanks.

My latest payslip was from yesterday. If I provide payslips from January 2021 to January 2022 that’s 13. Or should I just give from February 2021 to January 2022?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

6 for Cat A, 12 for Cat B


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Crawford thank you.

I couldn’t edit my above post. So just to be clear I’ve been with the same employer, earning more than £18600 a year. So is it category A or B? I can’t see a place on the form to choose either?

Also
Do we need to fill in Appendix 2 VAF4A?

Sorry I’m getting into a panic. By the time we finish this process I would have aged 20 years 🙁

Thanks again


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

I think I’ve made a BIG mistake. We did the application form online and paid on the 20th Jan. But my latest payslip on the 21st of Jan and bank statement on the 21st I just knew the oldest document had to be within 28 days. I’m worried they will fail us because I’ve just read documents can‘t be after the date of application.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr_Man said:


> I think I’ve made a BIG mistake. We did the application form online and paid on the 20th Jan. But my latest payslip on the 21st of Jan and bank statement on the 21st I just knew the oldest document had to be within 28 days. I’m worried they will fail us because I’ve just read documents can‘t be after the date of application.


Your last payslip must not be more than 28 days *prior* to the application date. So if you submitted on 20 Jan, when you upload your payslips your last payslip must be dated no later than 23 December.
There is no discretion when it comes to financial evidence.
I doubt that your payslip of 21 January will be counted. Which category did you apply under?
Others in your situation have cancelled their application and started again - you'll get a refund of your visa fees.
I would suggest you also read the following document carefully before applying again, as you seem not to understand the categories and rules by which you can apply:



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1039148/1.7_-_Financial_requirement.pdf


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Crawford. We are Cat A Category A: With current employer for 6 months or more – person residing in the UK

The online form requested 12 months though because I received a few different pay rises in that period. 
I get paid on the 21st of every month. So my payslip for the 21st of December would get refused? Basically we applied too late for the December payslip and too early for January payslip. This process of application is horrific.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr_Man said:


> Thank you Crawford. We are Cat A Category A: With current employer for 6 months or more – person residing in the UK
> 
> The online form requested 12 months though because I received a few different pay rises in that period.
> I get paid on the 21st of every month. So my payslip for the 21st of December would get refused? Basically we applied too late for the December payslip and too early for January payslip. This process of application is horrific.


Correct.... basically you applied too late for the December payslip and too early for the January one.
If you have been paid over 18,600 and over for past 6 months then, despite pay raises, you should have chosen the option (and I'm going from memory here) "Paid over financial requirements same amount ' - that then asks for 6 months of payslips.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Crawford. I’m gonna cancel and do it again. I hope the refund doesn’t take too long 😆


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

So just to be clear the day rule applies to financial documents from the date of the online application (payment) so if the documents are older that 28 days of the biometric appointment, that doesn’t matter. I’m asking because I’m reading through the lengthy 28 day thread and someone said this

in my understanding, the day on your appointment, the payslip and bank statement should not be later 28 days,

But this must be premium? I’m not using the premium service.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Taken from Appendix FM-SE (the bible for rules and regulations):

_(l) Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which* ends with the date of application*, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application._
Nothing to do with standard or premium service. Your specified evidence (payslips/bank statementsemployment letter etc) must be no older than 28 days prior to your application date.






Immigration Rules - Immigration Rules Appendix FM-SE: family members specified evidence - Guidance - GOV.UK


Family members - specified evidence




www.gov.uk


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you, so 28 days from when we pay online.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Do we need to fill in Appendix 2 VAF4A?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you mean hard copy, then NO..... the form is included in the application...


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi, just finishing the form and it’s just asking for the following information. It’s not asking for my payslips and bank statements which seems really weird. We’re going to provide them of course but it just asks for these at the end of the form. Does thus look right? We went back to see if we made any mistakes, but we didn’t. Is it ok if we just list the rest under extra information?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> but it just asks for these at the end of the form.


That's normal. "Mandatory documents" only refers to documents which are common to every application under this route. "Other documents" are the documents which are specific to the answers you've provided (like how you are meeting the financial requirement).



> Is it ok if we just list the rest under extra information?


I don't quite know what you mean by this? You need to provide the documentation... Upload it to the "Financial" category of the UKVCAS portal...


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

clever-octopus said:


> That's normal. "Mandatory documents" only refers to documents which are common to every application under this route. "Other documents" are the documents which are specific to the answers you've provided (like how you are meeting the financial requirement).
> 
> 
> I don't quite know what you mean by this? You need to provide the documentation... Upload it to the "Financial" category of the UKVCAS portal...


Yes, exactly. In regards to extra information we were going to list every document that will be uploaded, for example payslips, employer letter, bank statements. We will upload all the financial documentation, but I was bewildered as why under other documents were not listed in the bullet points. Just proof of relationship, English certificate, divorce of previous marriage and my passport.


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello

My wife just had scanned the documents at VFS biometric appointment, and forgot to include mum’s passport bio page. Is that a problem? Is there anything we can do?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Why would your wife need someone's mother's passport bio page for a spouse visa?


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello thanks, sorry I didn’t explain. basically my mum is the homeowner and gives permission for us to stay, we provided a letter from her signed, land registry title deeds, mortgage papers, councils tax etc but for good measure we said we would include my mum‘s passport bio page and somehow we forgot to get that scanned at VFS.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's really not necessary, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Mr_Man (Dec 6, 2021)

clever-octopus said:


> It's really not necessary, I wouldn't worry about it


Oh thank you very much.


----------



## mohesur (6 mo ago)

I used trinity college London one b1 I Il am not to sure about this check in the government website about approved English test list if its there then yep


----------



## mohesur (6 mo ago)

i think all the required documents are already listed on the website, tellculvers com survey taco bell breakfast hours


----------



## Shervin.nksh (4 d ago)

Mr_Man said:


> Whoops, I forgot to add the level of English. I was thinking something like this.
> 
> She has a sufficient level of English, having passed the IELTS Academic test with good scores, as can be seen by her certificate.


Hey, did you apply? What were the results? I'm asking specifically because of IELTS. I took the general IELTS for UKVI, and it includes the UKVI number. Just making sure I'm on the right track.


----------

